# Controlador para un motor paso a paso



## danielwa (Jun 27, 2007)

Hola a todos. 
Soy nuevo en el foro. Aficionado a la electrónica. Analista de Sistemas y Programador en varios lenguajes.
Estoy tratando de desarrollar una simple aplicación en la que se utiliza un motor paso a paso. Básicamente se trata de un sensor cuya salida de tensión es comparada con una referencia y de acuerdo a signo de la comparación, se debe hacer girar el motor para un lado o para otro y una cierta cantidad de pasos proporcional a la magnitud de la comparación.
Buscando en la web y en los foros, encuentro controladores manejados por PICs o PCs, pero como la aplicación que estoy haciendo es muy simple, no quiero usar ninguno de esos tipos de controladores.
Alguien sabría decirme cómo resolver el tema?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2007)

Consulta: 


L 298 + L 297 
UCN 5804 
UDN 2544 
UC 3770 A 
UC 3717 
TEA 3717 
UDN 2540 
UDN 2544


----------



## ramocapo2002 (Jul 12, 2007)

En la escuela hicimos uno con un cd555 como astable generando pulsos, un cd4029 que es un contador ascendente y descendente y un cd4555 que decodifica la señal del contador.
Despues de eso los transistores para la etapa de potencia.
Es un circuito muy basico y facil


----------



## manudela17 (Dic 3, 2009)

miraa, yo hice algo parecido a lo que comento ramocapo2002, si te intereza, 
es una placa muy sencilla, con un 555 como astable, un 4029 para el up/down y el 4555 para decodificar la señal.
ademas, el diseño qe hice, tiene tambien unos diodos led para la simulacion del control del motor 
esta muy weno, y creo que te puede servir


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2009)

manudela17 dijo:


> miraa, yo hice algo parecido a lo que comento ramocapo2002, si te intereza, .............


*Normas del Foro 2.3*
Los usuarios no pueden publicar mensajes para insinuar o instruir a otro(s) miembro(s) para que revisen su cuenta de correo electrónico, su buzón de mensajes privados, o para indicarles de alguna manera que tienen un nuevo mensaje privado o de correo electrónico, con el objeto de solicitar u ofrecer una respuesta con respecto al tema en cuestión. Tampoco está permitido enviar publicidad u ofertas de servicios no solicitados a través de mensajes privados y/o correo electrónico a otros usuarios de Foros de Electrónica.


----------



## manudela17 (Dic 4, 2009)

siendo asi, pido disculpas.
solo queria darle una mano con el tema.


----------



## Trev (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola soy nuevo , miren recupere un motor PAP de un escaner,su marca es mitsumi,es de 5 cables de 7.5 grados,12 V,dice en la chapa 82 OHm,estimo que se refiere a la fase o resistencia de una bobina,hace dias que no puedo hacerlo funcionar con un 16f877a..,he identificado los cables de esta forma:

1_Determine el comun: un unico cable que me daba 165 OHm con todos los demas.
2_Puse a 12V este comun y un cable a masa,lo llame A.
3_Con el B,C, y D fui poniendo los restantes uno a uno a masa dejando el A y el que me dio un paso antihorario lo llame B y asi hasta D.

O sea que el motor funciona no hay duda..
Bue fui encendiendo las bobinas de dos en 2 asi (en assembler)
A B C D
1 0 1 0
1 0 0 1
0 1 0 1
0 1 1 0
Bue me volvi loco primero ni funcionaba en el proteus(con eso simulo) usando un L298
despues puse transistores NPN 2 TIP 41 y 2 BC548 y en la simulacion funciono con un
retardo de 15 a 30 ms entre pasos,no hubo forma de hacerlo funcionar mas rapido cosa que no me cierra porque en el data dice q puede dar 200 pps(seran pasos por seg) con lo que solo esta dando 66 pps,mas corriente no puede consumir porque limita los 85 y pico mas menos de la resistencia de la fase..bue empece en la protoboard y puse el L298 no andubo..pense que era el driver..lo descarte(no sacaba nada de corriente por las salidas),bue al final encontre pines quemados de mi pic en algunos media 2,5 V de alterna cuando deberia dar 5 V y en otros nada (valor rms de una onda cuadrada = Vmaximo) lo reemplace este pic,despues probe uno a uno los transistores puse los q tengo 2 TIP 41 y 2 BC548,los probe con el tester:funcionan,luego los probe en la proto se saturaban puse resistencis en el colector de 100 OHm para simular las fases,en la base unas de 1K, pero cuando los conecto al pic chau   2 de los pines de entrada a los T bajan a 0 y ahi quedan los otros dos quedan a 5 rms como debe ser y no hay forma de hacerlo andar,se ve cuando lo toco que el motor zumba algunas veces al comienzo daba un paso y chau pense que podia haber deducido mal los cables y daba con una secuencia incorrecta (por eso q si se activan dos extremos de una misma fase no se puede mover el rotor porq tendriamos 2 nortes) pero nada..
despues viendo el escaner tenia una relacion de engranajes mas o menos de 1/4 por lo que calculando con una vuelta del PAP el escaner podia avanzar 3 o 4 cm cada 1.5 seg (segun el retardo q le mande)con lo cual con uno de 15 a 30 ms andariamos porque demoraria 7 u 8 seg en escanear un escaner de 30 cm (asique bue supongo que no daria mas q lo q se observa en el simulador 1 vuelta cada 1.5 s o 0.75 seg) por favor esta es mi primera experiencia con los PAP si me tiran un cable de lo que podria ser...si les interesa les paso l codigo y la simulacion en proteus,Gracias.


----------

